# Is my crayfish sick?



## slnoam (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a crayfish living in the tank with my cichlids. I think he is a red swamp crayfish (color orange), but I'm not sure. 

A few days ago white spots began appearing all over his shell and they are getting worse with time. Other than the spots he is acting normally.

Is he sick? Should I take him out of the tank?

Thanks,
Noam


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

It's possible he is molting (shedding his shell). Just leave him alone for a few days and you will end up with a new Crawfish. Make sure he has a place to hide.


----------



## slnoam (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot I thought that might be it because all the other fish in the tank are healthy.


----------

